# كيف تصبح مهندسا حقيقيا ؟؟ جديد ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (1 مارس 2009)

أرجو أن أفيدكم بهذا الموضوع الذي هو أهم شيء في حياة المهندس وفي أي أختصاص كان أرجو الأستفادة للجميع .....

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=121833​
أرجو الرد والدعاء ..............

أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة


----------



## ابن سينا (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأخ المهندس "مهندس المحبة" ثُبت الموضوع .


----------



## السامرائية (8 مارس 2009)

جزااك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء مشرفنا العزيز وبارك الله فيك .....


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا أختي السامرائية على الرد وبارك الله فيك وكل الهلا فيك ..........


----------



## ظل الزيزفون (25 مارس 2009)

*عافاك الله*

السلام عليكم تسلم الايادي الطيبةوادامهاالله ووفقها وادام الله عليك السعادة


----------



## ظل الزيزفون (25 مارس 2009)

*عافاك الله*

السلام عليكم تسلم الايادي الطيبةعلى هذاالابداع وادامهاالله ووفقهاموضوع مفيدجدابارك الله فيك وكتب لك السعادةبكل خطوة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 مارس 2009)




----------



## طـمـووح إنسآن (25 مارس 2009)

مهندس المحبة 

الله يعطيك العافية

دائماً مميز


----------



## الجيكر (25 مارس 2009)

جـــزااكــ الله خـــيـــــر
،،،،


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 مارس 2009)

كل الهلا فيكم ونورتو الموضوع .........


----------



## اراس الكردي (21 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي أراس وشكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## كمال ونيسي (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير 
مشكور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أبريل 2009)

كل الهلا ومنور ..................


----------



## eng abdallah (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس المحبة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أبريل 2009)

شكراعلى المرور ................


----------



## شاااامل (30 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله الف خير*

جزاك الله الف خير انا اخوك شامل هندسه اتصالات سنه اولى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز شامل ومنور .........


----------



## الهندسي 80 (6 مايو 2009)

تشكر على هذا المجهود
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور ومنور الموضوع ................


----------



## infractor hawk (7 مايو 2009)

موضوع مفيد للتطوير المنتدى 
تشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## ميس الحلوة (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع .............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ..............


----------



## lorens (28 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب على هذا الجهد ممكن انا جئت متأخرا الا هذا لا يمنعني ان اشكرك و ابارك لك على هذا الموضوع الفوق رائع و تسلم ايديك الحلوين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ومنور بأي وقت ............


----------



## Ahmed Adel (28 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة ..


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .............


----------



## المهندس ويهندس (16 يونيو 2009)

الله يجزك بالخير يالغالي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي ومنور الموضوع ............


----------



## مهندس الامبراطورية (25 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا مهندس الامبراطورية وإن شاء الله الأستفادة .........


----------



## م. قصي (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز .........


----------



## محمدسيف الدين (9 يوليو 2009)

*الف شكر اخى*

الله يبارك فيك المهندس محمدسيف


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2009)

منور أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ........


----------



## كوردستان (12 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز .*​


----------



## en_swety (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
انت ذكرت خصخصه الهندسه ونسيت ان الهندسه كلها متصله ببعضها 
الحكومه اضطرت تدخل كورسات لمواد تانيه لاننا اساسا بنعانى من نقص الثقافه يعنى ان ماكانش الطالب يدرس الكورس يبقى عمره ما هيعرفه 
وطبعا دور الاسره هنا مهم جدا . الطالب بيبقى فى سن 18 سنه وعمره ما قرأ كتاب خارجى الا لو كان قيس وليلى او حتى روميو وجولييت 
كمان موضوع التنسيق الغريب جدا . تقريبا اللى بيدخل كليه من كليات القمه بيكون عنده القدره الكافيه انه يحفظ الحجات كده كما انزلت . وده اللى بيخليها بلد شهادات او حتى مهندس شهاده
ده غير الناس اللى بتدخل هندسه عشان خاطر ان والدها او والدتها عايز يشوفه مهندس
فى حاجه كمان انت ذكرها ما عرفش ده بدافع السلطه ولا الايمان الشديد او حتى قله المسؤليات ؟؟؟
لان موضوع انك تسيب شغل هيدير مال اكتر ده محتاج ايمان شديد 
او حتى محتاج انك ما تكنش مسؤل عن بيت واسره وبالذات لو كان العدد كبير 
ولا انت ايه رايك ؟؟


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ........


----------



## عامر الناصر (15 يوليو 2009)

اللهم صلى على النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور وبارك الله فيك .......


----------



## aimano (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ........


----------



## mohands medo (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohands medo (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياجميل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور .........


----------



## futa_eng (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع المهم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ...........


----------



## isamm128 (31 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف شكر وتحية على الموضوع


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس الجبار (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*

السلام عليكم ..

نشوف ونرجع ..*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

منورين أخوتي الكرام وإن شاء الله تستفادون من الموضوع وبالتوفيق ........


----------



## بنت المدني (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على مروركم ومنورين الموضوع ...........


----------



## مهندس أول (7 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدعبدالرحيم2 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وما قصرتا


----------



## eng.Om (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير
مشكور اخي*​


----------



## ست ميس (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل..بالتوفيق والعطاء الدائم


----------



## 2009abu turki (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*الله اعلم*

لماذا لااستطيع قراة المقالات يا مستر اور مسس مشرف


----------



## 2009abu turki (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*كيف تصبح مهندس حقيقا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

بدك تشتغل على حالك


----------



## صهيب علي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا حبيبي
والله الموضوع جدا مفيد


----------



## hitham91 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samiriraqi (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## Eng.lissa (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وسلمت يداك،
المشكلة الحقيقية هي كيف نغير نظرة المجتمع للمهندس ونعيد له كرامته
والله أخي نحن نثق بأنفسنا ونعلم مدى أهمية والدور الهام الذي يلعبه المهندس في المجتمع ولكن كما أسلفت على كل من يشك في هذا الكلام اعادة النظر في تفكيره
*


----------



## مودى هندى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخى على الرابط وجزاك الله شكرا


----------



## م هاني شبيب (1 يناير 2010)

*مشكور يا غالي*​*يعطيك العافيه*​*ننتظر مزيدك*​*والى* *الامام*​​


----------



## essa-92 (21 يناير 2010)

اتمنى لكم التوفيق وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## essa-92 (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ع.الغنام (23 يناير 2010)

الف تحية يا "مهندس المحبة" . هذه الملاحظات الدقيقة لا يمكن ان تكتشف الا من خلال الممارسة الفعلية وكم تمنيت لو ان الإخوة قاموا بإثراء الموضوع بخبراتهم وبعد ذلك يمكن اخراج المقال في مؤلف نافع لجميع المهندسين المسلمين.


----------



## اسماعيل الصغير (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس جديد على هذا الموقع واود ان اتحصل على معلومات من اخوانى المهندسين العرب ان يفيدونى ز
كيف اكون مهندس مشروع ناجح والذى ستقوم بتنفيذه احدى الشركات الاوروبية فى بلادى ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## عامــر محمد (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود شكراً


----------



## ابوالبدر (29 يناير 2010)

*ب ارك الله فيك يعطيك العافية *


----------



## ابوالبدر (29 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mido 85 (30 يناير 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## m_awad (30 يناير 2010)

ِشكرا وجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## maae (30 يناير 2010)

مهندسنا الفاضل .............
موضوع جد مميز وجميل ، وموسوعى.،
نفع الله به وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## gingeragam (30 يناير 2010)

جزي الله كل من ينفع الناس خيراٌ...................وسيبقي عمله ونفعه مادامت الارض باقية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"فأما الزبد فيذهب جفاءً وأما ما ينفع الناس يمكث في الأرض"صدق الله العظيم


----------



## مهارة إتقان تميز (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا 
وإلى الأمام


----------



## ام محمود1 (31 يناير 2010)

جـــزااكــ الله خـــيـــــر:20:


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (2 فبراير 2010)

lموضوع جيد لك جزيل الشكر الله يحفظك


----------



## الشراكي (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير ياخي


----------



## المهندسة2010 (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندسة2010 (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohanad adnan (15 فبراير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## mohanad adnan (15 فبراير 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu:63:


----------



## محمد جاكو (15 فبراير 2010)

يسلموووو وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غلاغل (16 فبراير 2010)

جميل جدا مشكور


----------



## miss_oxygen (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الناصر 18 (23 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## صقر مأرب (23 فبراير 2010)

تشكر على ذلك


----------



## الرسام الصغير (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا التقدير وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا


----------



## Suliman1 (3 مارس 2010)

مهندس المحبة 000جـــزااكــ الله خـــيـــــر


----------



## Suliman1 (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الطرح الممتاز جزاك الله خير


----------



## اعجاز القرآن (17 مارس 2010)

منحك الله الصحة

مشكور


----------



## احمد حمادة احمد (18 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الطيب


----------



## المهندس احمد حجازي (19 مارس 2010)

*[مشكرين مأجرين ان شاء الله]*


----------



## هاجس اليمن (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككوووووووررررررررر


----------



## سمورة وبس (21 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مميز وراآئع


----------



## sumi _2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

[quot:7:e=الرسام الصغير;1534350]شكرا على هذا التقدير وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا[/quote]


----------



## sumi _2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله بيكم وبكل من يقدم برامج جديده ومفيده


----------



## sumi _2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alexander18 (22 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع مميز ور**ا**ئع*


----------



## برهان الدين (22 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## اابوصلاح (27 أبريل 2010)

جزااك الله خيرا


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## هشام كرام (15 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك الصحة


----------



## سامى السمان (21 مايو 2010)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## mazagange_00 (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## mazagange_00 (7 يونيو 2010)

جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mazagange_00 (7 يونيو 2010)

للامام


----------



## mazagange_00 (7 يونيو 2010)

تمام


----------



## mazagange_00 (7 يونيو 2010)

يامان


----------



## المهندس الصارم (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا
:18:


----------



## mohamed adiel (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا اخوكم في الله محمد عدايل 
اشهد الله اني احبكم في الله


----------



## mohamed adiel (8 يونيو 2010)

احب ان اسال هي يوجد احد احبئنا لدية اي كتب تخص قسم الجودة


----------



## odwan (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2010)

منورين الموضوع وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ..........


----------



## الغزال2010 (18 يوليو 2010)

*[email protected]*

:20:لتصبح مهندس حقيقي عليك في التعلم والجتهاد وبذل كل طاقتك:20:


----------



## الغزال2010 (18 يوليو 2010)

احبكم في الله


----------



## الغزال2010 (18 يوليو 2010)

:77:


----------



## خالدابن الشرق (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## wael.salem (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووور أخي


----------



## الفرعون الصغير (1 أغسطس 2010)

مهارات الإتصال والعرض وكتابة التقارير الفعالة والبريد الإلكتروني
نقاط الدورة
فهم عملية الاتصال
استقبال و إرسال ردود بناءة
تحديد وتطبيق خصائص لعرض جيد
القدرة على تنظيم وإدارة عروض 
القدرة على كتابة تقارير فعالة
القدرة على كتابة رسالة بريد إلكترونية
نقاط الإنصال
ما هو الاتصال
عملية الاتصال
موانع وحواجز الاتصال الفعال
الاستماع في الاتصال
أنواع الاستماع
الاستماع الفعال
أنواع الاتصال
مهارات العرض
تجهيز العرض
تجهيز النفس للعرض
توصيل العرض
إدارة الحاضرين
ما هو الإتصال
هو تصرف شخص أو أكثر لإرسال واستقبال رسائل مع بعض المؤثرات وبعض الفرص للرد
أهمية مهارات الاتصال هو توصيل الرسالة واضحة للآخرين
تنحج فقط عندما يكون الراسل والمستقبل فهما نفس المعلومة بعد الاتصال
عملية الاتصال
لمنع حواجز الاتصال
لا تفكر فيما تريد أن تقول ولكن فكر فيما يريد المستمع أن يسمع
تأكد عن عناصر الموضوع تناسب وسيلة الاتصال
كن على علم بالاتصال الغير لفظي
ارسل رسائل واضحة
اختر وسيلة الاتصال المناسبة لموضوع الرسالة
لمنع حواجز الاتصال
قلل ما يشوشر على رسالتك قدر المستطاع
دع فرصة لسماع الردود
راع مدة الرسالة
راع لغة الجسم
راع ثقافة المستمع
لمنع حواجز الاتصال
كن في موعدك
حافظ على ابتسامتك
قدم نفسك أولاً
كن نفسك وعلى طبيعتك
ثق في نفسك وكن متفتح
لمنع حواجز الاتصال
كن مهذب ومنتبه
كن إيجابياً
خير الكلام ماقل ودل

حواجز منع الاتصال الفعال من جهة المتحدث
ردود الأفعال العاطفية
الخجل
الخوف
المواقف الغير مألوفة

المستمع الجيد في الإتصال
يحاول فهم المتحدث بدقة 
يمكن أن يرفض تماماً ما قد قيل ولكن قبل الرفض عليه أن يعرف ماذا سيرفض أو يوافق عليه
بالاستماع الجيد نحقق:
الحصول على معلومات جديدة
زيادة ثقة الآخرين
تقليل الخلافات
الفهم الجيد لمعرفة كيفية تحفيز الآخرين
أنواع المستمعين
مستمع سطحي
مستمع تقييميي
مستمع فعال
غير مستمع
1- المستمع السطحي
يسمع أصوات
يهتم بالظاهر
يستمع للحقائق وليست الفكرة
فرصته كبيرة في عدم فهم الرسالة
2- المستمع التقييمي
يسمع جيداً
يركز على التفاصيل دون المشاعر
لا يهتم بالاتصال الغير لفظي
منطقي ولكن غير عاطفي
يستطيع إعادة الكلام والحقائق وليس المعنى
يتوقع ويصيغ الردود
3- المستمع الفعال
عاطفي وغير تقيييمي
يستمع إلى الكلام والعاطفة
ردود فعله مشجعة
يلاحظ الاتصال الغير لفظي
يعكس الاتصال للتأكيد و التوضيح
يتحقق من البيانات
4- الغير مستمع
لا يسمع الآخرين
اهتمامه زائف
يفكر فيما يقوله بعد الانتهاء من الاستماع
يقطع الكلام

الاستماع الجيد
طرح أسئلة مفتوحة غير منتهية للتوضيح والتأكد من معنى رسالة الراسل هذه الأسئلة تبدأ بأحد الأسئلة الخمسة :كيف – لماذا – ماذا – متى – أين 
اقتباس من الكلام للتأكد من المعنى
استمع جيد وابحث عن المعنى الكلي
استمع بصدر رحب واهتم بالعاطفة وضع نفسك مكان الراسل

أنواع الشخصيات المتصلة
تحليلي
قيادي
عاطفي / لطيف
معبر
1- متصل تحليلي
يحب أن يصل للأكمل
يحب عمل ما يستهلك وقت أكثر
يسعى للوصول إلى المقاييس المعروفة
يهتم جدا بالتفاصيل
منظم جدا
يهتم بالمهام
يحب العمل بمفرده
1- متصل تحليلي
استخدامه للغة الجسدية قليل جدا
بطيء الأداء والوصول للمواعيد المطلوبة
يهتم بالتحليل عن اتخاذ القرارات
2- المتصل العاطفي / اللطيف
يعمل جيدا في فريق العمل
يهتم بالناس
يكون علاقات مع الغير بسهولة
يحس بمشاعر الآخرين
يهتم بمشاكل الآخرين
3- المتصل القيادي
يهتم بالنتيجة والأهداف
إيجابي
كثير الحركة
يميل إلى إخفاء مشاعره
يغير رأيه / فكره سريعاً
تعبيراته جادة جداً وتعبيرات عينيه قوية
الناس تحذره
4- المتصل المعبر
نشيط جداً
يحب أن يكون مركز اهتمام الآخرين
كثير الأصدقاء
لا يحب التفاصيل ويجيد حكاية القصص
مندفع وتلقائي ويعتد برأيه
يفكر بصوت عالي
يهتم بالناس

لغة الجسد
الوجه (الإبتسامة والعينين)
الذراعين
اليدين
الوقفة
القدمين
الابتسامة

ابتسامة صادقة
ابتسامة صفراء
ابتسامة حزينة
الاتصال بالعين
تدل على الاهتمام
تدل على القوة
يعبر عن العاطفة
تجنب النظرات القصيرة ومن فوق النظارة
تجنب النظر لواحد فقط في حالة تعدد المستمعين

اليدين
لا تضعها في جيبك أثناء محادثة الآخرين
استخدمها في الإشارات والتعبير أو اتركها مكانها
تجنب العبث بالأشياء مثل الساعة – الخاتم – الشعر ..
الوقوف
لا تجلس أثناء العرض
الوقوف يعطي لك قوة ويجعلك ظاهر لمستمعيك
قف أمام مستمعيك
ارجع كتفيك للخلف وافتح صدرك
لا تقف بميل وكاسر القدم


مهارات العرض
لماذا التحدث إلى الجمع يمثل خوفاً
الخوف من أخطاء محرجة
الخوف من النسيان
الخوف من فقد الوظيفة والسمعة
الخوف من أن يمل الحاضرون
الخوف من الانفعال او العصبية
مفاتيح العرض الناجح
حضر لعرضك جيدا
حضر نفسك جيدا
وصل العرض للحاضرين
امسك بذمام المحاضرة والحاضرين
حضر للعرض جيداً
عرف الغرض من العرض (ماذا) بيع – غير رسمي – فكرة - رسمي
وضح أهدافك من العرض (لماذا)
عرف من هم الحاضرون (من) عدد – أعمار- مراكز – تخصصات- لغة- ثقافة
حدد وقت العرض (متى) حضر قبلها بإسبوعين
عرف مكان العرض (أين) زوره إن أمكن – اطلب رسم له – اعرف ماكن المقاعد والمحاضر والكهرباء والاضاءة
جهز مادة العرض وما هي الوسائل التي ستستخدم للعرض (كيف)
أهدافك لابد وان تكون ...
تقسيمة العرض
مقدمة 10% - 15%
المضمون 70	% - 80%
الختام 10% - 15%
تذكر أن..
75% من نجاح العرض هو التجهيز للعرض
25% توصيل العرض
المقدمة
اشكر الحاضرين
عرف نفسك
توضيح أهمية العرض بالنسة بالحاضرين 
خطوط عريضة للعرض 
تقسيم وقت العرض 
وضع قاعدة للأسئلة 
المقدمة
وضح الفكرة الأساسية
اجذب انتباه الحاضرين 
ابدأ بمزحة أو بعرض أو بسؤال أو بحقائق وأرقام
ابدأ غير رسمي – بقصة أو حكاية أو مفاجأة
أصعب دقائق في العرض هي الدقائق الأولى فحاول أن تحفظ الكلمات الأولى حتى تدخل في الموضوع
المضمون
اتبع الخطوط العريض التي وضعتها
عزز كل نقطة من نقاط العرض
لابد أن يتكون من فكرة محورية وأفكار أساسية وتفاصيل دعم
تذكر 3 أشياء عند طرح أي فكرة وهم: وضحها – عززها – بيعها
الختام
ابدأ الختام
لخص ما سبق
انهي بنقطة ايجابية

أدوات العرض
حزمة العرض
الخرائط والرسوم البيانية
الرسومات والأشكال
أفلام وصور
استخدمها لتوضيح فكرة – لكسر الملل – لتوفير الوقت
حزمة العرض المكتبية 
Power Point
استخدم نماذج (templates)
استخدم خط مناسب مثل Roman and Gothic typefaces
استخدم تمييز الكلام أثناء العرض
استخدم خط أو اثنين على الأكثر
الخط لا يقل عن 22 والعنوان عن 28
Power Point
كل نقطة في سطر واحد فقط أو 2 على الأكثر
لا تزيد عن 6 نقاط في الصفحة أو 4 في حالة وجود صور أو رسم بياني أو ..
لا تستخدم حروف Capital
لا تستخدم الأحمر والبرتقالي كثيراًفالتركيز فيهما يقل
البني والأزرق والأخضر غالباً لا يجذب الانتباه
Power Point
استخدم خلفية غامقة في حالة وجود اضاءة في مكان العرض مثل الكحلي والأخضر الغامق
استخدم خلفية فاتحة مثل الأبيض في حالة عدم وجود إضاءة في المكان
تذكر أن ..
لا تقف أمام شاشة العرض
مادة العرض هي وسيلة توصيل وليست الهدف
دع الحاضرون يرونك
حضر نفسك
صدق نفسك
ثق في نفسك
حسن صورتك ومظهرك وصوتك
مرن نفسك
اعتبر الحاضرين الكثير أنهم مجموعة صغيرة
لا ترتدي ما يلفت انتباه الحاضرين عن محاضرتك
حضر نفسك
ارتدي حذاء مريحا
استخدم نبرة صوتك ومستواه في محاضرتك
تنفس بطريقة صحيحة
تحكم في صوتك
اكتب ما ستقول ثم احذف منه مرة واثنين وثلاثة
كن على طبيعتك
توصيل الرسالة
كيف توصل الرسالة
تحكم في أعصابك
استخدم قصاصات الورق الصغيرة لدعمك عند الحاجة فقط
اختم بقوة
كيف توصل الرسالة
خطط لكلامك
ابدأ بقوة
تكلم بإخلاص وأمانة
رقم صفحاتك
نهاية قاطعة
أجب عن الأسئلة إن وجدت
تحكم في أعصابك
قبل العرض حدد في ورقة ما يثير أعصابك بخصوص العرض
نم جيدا قبل العرض
حضر لكل حاجة في العرض
دع لنفسك دقيقة أو اثنان للنظر إلى الحاضرين وجمع أفكارك
خذ نفس عميق – ابتسم – ابدأ الكلام ببطء
ابدأ كلامك بإلقاء السلام على الحاضرين
تحرك
إدارة الحاضرين
استمع جيدا
العرض لهم وليس لك فلابد أن تهتم بردود أفعالهم
لاحظ تعبيرات وجوههم وحركات أيديهم
استخدم أذنك
ثق في نفسك
إدارة الحاضرين
حافظ على هدوئك
حول الاسئلة المحرجة إلى المستمعين للرد عليها
شجع من رأيت أنه متردد في قول ما قاله
وجه الإجابة إلى الحاضرين كلهم وليس السائل فقط
تجنب النظرات الطويلة
إدارة الحاضرين
حضر لسؤال او اثنين تتوقع طرحهم
اكسب وقت بشربة ماء أو شئ ما
في حالة عدم قدرتك على اجابة سؤال ما قل لا أعرف الإجابة ولكن سأبحث عنها وأرد عليك لو تركت لي رقمك أو بريدك الإلكتروني أو محتاج أفكر قليلا ممكن نرجعلها بعدين
أو نناقشها بعد العرض
إدارة الحاضرين
في حالة ظهور معارض لك فحافظ على هدوئك وحاول أن تكسب باقي الحاضرين في صفك

كتابة البريد الإلكتروني باحتراف
20 نصيحة لكتابة البريد الإلكتروني
1- تحديد عنوان البريد
2- التحية بالاسم
3- التوقيع كامل بعد الختام
4- استخدم طرق التمييز في الكتابة
5- كن واضح
20 نصيحة لكتابة البريد الإلكتروني
6- وضح للمستقبل ما تريد أن يفعله
7- اختر كلماتك جيدا فأنت لا تملك إلا الكلمات للتعبير
8- ارسل CC لمن يهمه الأمر فقط
9- حافظ على صحة التشكيل والإملاء والنحو قدر المستطاع
10- حافظ على مظهرك ومظهر شركتك في بريدك الإلكتروني
20 نصيحة لكتابة البريد الإلكتروني
11- لا تدخل في الموضوع على طول لكن قدم مقدمة 
12- اظهر بعض المشاعر في رسالتك
13- اجعل رسالتك إيجابية ومركزة
14- فرق بين العمل و شخصك
15- تجنب العامية وعلامات الاستفهام والتعجب مع عملاءك
20 نصيحة لكتابة البريد الإلكتروني
16- لا تتأخر في الرد
17- لا تستخدم الحروف capital 
18- استخدم جمل ومقاطع قصيرة 
19- استخدم الترقيم أو النقط
20- راجع قبل الإرسال


----------



## الفرعون الصغير (1 أغسطس 2010)

دورة 

1000 طريقة لتوفير الوقت

المدة: 16 ساعة
المحاضر: م عمرو عصام
الشركة : إيجيترافو
نقاط الدورة الهامة
تقييم مبدئي
عشرة قواعد ذهبية لتوفير الوقت
توفير الوقت في المهام اليومية
توفير الوقت في أوقات معينة
تمتع بوقتك
ختام
تقييم
أ- غالباً لا ب- أحياناً ج- غالباً نعم
كم مرة تتطوع لخدمة الآخرين من غير أن تُسأل
كم مرة تخطط لأهداف يومية وتجد في آخر اليوم ما لم يتم تحقيقه منها؟
كم مرة تفقد وقت في محادثات غير مفيدة أو مشاهدة برامج لا تحبها ؟
كم مرة ترد على التليفون لمجرد أنه يرن حتى لو كنت مشغول بشيء ما؟
تابع: تقييم
كم مرة تقضي وقت في البحث عن الأشياء المفقودة مثل المفاتيح والمحمول وغيره؟
كم مرة تخطط لهدف ما ثم تؤجله لما بعد؟
كم مرة تشعر أنك مشغول جدا ولا تجد وقت كافي؟
كم مرة تستخدم آلة التنبيه أو تكاد أن تستخدمها عند توقفك في الإشارة فور تحول الإشارة من الأحمر إلى الأخضر لمن يقف أمامك؟
كم مرة تكاد أن تصل في مواعيدك أو تتأخر عنها؟
تابع: تقييم
كم مرة تقوم بعمل الآخرين لمجرد أنك تثق أنك ستؤديها أفضل أو أسرع؟
كم مرة تشعر بالندم بعد تطوعك في عمل ما للآخرين؟
كم مرة تزيح الأوراق والكتب من أعلى مكتبك لتوفير مكان عليه؟
كم مرة تحتاج أن تتذكر كل ما تريد فعله بدلا من كتابتها في قائمة أعمال؟
نتيجة التقييم
غالباً أ : كان لابد أن تقدم هذه الدورة
غالباً ب: تحقق أحياناً وتخفق أحياناً
غالباً ج: وقف العالم أريد أن أنزل
عشرة قواعد ذهبية
1- تحمل المسئولية
2- ارتدي ساعة
3- استخدم المؤقت
4- وقَت نفسك
5- نفذ المهمة كاملةً من أول مرة
6- اهتم بما تفعل
تابع: عشرة قواعد ذهبية
7- علِم كل حاجة
8- ضعها مكان استخدامها
9- اكتبها في المكان الخاص بها من أول مرة
10- أعد التفكير في اختيار كلماتك
أصعب كلمة تقولها هي لا
11- حدد أولوياتك
12- قل لا عند الحاجة
13- حدد وقت لكل عمل ثم اكتبها
14- ذكر نفسك أنك لا تقدر على أن تؤدي المهام كلها وأنك ما زلت تؤديها صح
15- فكر في العائد من وراء قضاء وقتك في عمل ما قبل الموافقة على عمله
تابع: أصعب كلمة تقولها هي لا
16- في حالة الشك قل لا
17- إذا طُلب منك القيام بعمل ما لا تريد القيام به اطلب المناقشة معه فيما بعد
18- إذا طُلب منك التطوع في عمل ما اسأل عن المطلوب منك بالضبط
19- اختر المهمة الأسهل فيما يعرض عليك من أعمال 
20- لا تقوم بعمل غيرك
تابع: أصعب كلمة تقولها هي لا
21- اختار ما يناسب مهاراتك وأهدافك
22- ساعد غيرك وأنت تعلم أن بها إفادة لك
23- شارك خطتك مع أصدقائك وأهلك
24- ارفض المطلوب منك إذا كان لا تريد عمله ولكن ساعد في إيجاد البديل للقيام به
25- لا تضع نفسك تحت ضغط جدولك
26- اجعل الكرة دائما خارج ملعبك
خطط لتبدأ
27- حدد ما هو الأهم بالنسبة لك
28- حدد لماذا ترى أنه ليس لديك وقت كافي
29- حدد لماذا تحتاج إلى وقت في يومك
30- حدد أين تفقد الوقت
31- حدد ما تنجزه دائما لكي تطبق طريقته في منطقة أخرى من حياتك
32- ركز على ما يسعدك
33- تجنب التخطيط للمستقبل بينما تنس الحاضر

خطط لتبدأ
34- أعد التفكير في كيفية استخدام وقتك ولو مرة في السنة
35- إذا أردت أن تفعل شيئا ما فعلى الفور حدد لو وقت ولاتأجله
36- إذا واجهت اختيار فيما تنفق وقتك فاسأل بعد 6 أشهر هل هاندم على عدم فعله
37- لا تلزم نفسك بشيئ لا تحبه إنما اسنده إلى غيرك
38- فكر في المهام من كذا وجهة نظر (فكر فيما خارج الصندوق)
39- ضع لنفسك خطة مع اعتبار جميع العوامل وكن مرن
خطط لتبدأ
40- حقق خطتك وليس خطة غيرك
41- لا تضع أهداف غير قابلة للتنفيذ
42- ابأ بتحقيق أهداف صغيرة ثم الأكبر
43- لا توجد خطة صحيحة أو خاطئة فلا تضيع الوقت في تقييم الخطة قبل التنفيذ
44- خطط للتأخيرات
45- املء تانك البنزين عندما يشير إلى المنتصف
خطط لتبدأ
46- ضع ساعة في الحمام لمراقبة الوقت
47- اضبط ساعاتك على الوقت الصحيح
48- ضع هدفك وارجع بالخلف لتحقيقه
49- لا تلوم غيرك على ضياع الوقت ولا تندم على فواته ولكن سيطر على الموقف واستغله أكثر
50- لا تستطيع إدارة الوقت ولكن تستطيع إدارة نفسك

خطط لتبدأ
51- ليس المهم من أين تبدأ خطتك ولكن المهم ما هي أولوياتك
52- اختر نتيجة مناسبة لتسجل بها قائمة ونتائج الأعمال
53- اكتب أولوياتك باختصار على ورقة صغيرة والصقها بجدولك
54- لا تستخدم أكثر من جدول
55- اترك مساحة بيضاء كافية في جدولك لتريح عينك
ولا تشعر بالضغط
56- اجعل من اسبوعك يوم على الأقل بدون أي التزامات

خطط لتبدأ
57- اترك وقت فاصل بين كل مهمة ومهمة
58- اكتب ما يتعلق بالمهمة من معلومات بجانبها في الجدول مثل العنوان بجانب موعد ما
59- اكتب ما يذكرك بحدث ما في جدولك
60- لا تعيد كتابة نفس المعلومة في نتيجتك ولكن أشر إليها
61- ارفق الأوراق التي تخص مهمة ما في نتيجتك مثل الدعوة – تذاكر أو اجعل نتيجتك بها جيب لحفظ الأوراق
خطط لتبدأ
62- استخدم الألوان في تمييز أحداث في نتيجتك بحيث كل لون يدل على حاجة معينة
63- عندما تراجع نتيجتك فراجع مهام الأسبوع كله وليس يوم واحد فقط علم صفحات نتيجتك لكي يسهل الرجوع إليها ولا تضيع وقت في تقليب الصفحات
64- خصص مكان واحد لحفظ نتيجتك
65- اجعل مراجعة نتيجتك عمل روتيني للرجوع إليها ويمكن أن توفر لك وقت كثير
خطط لتبدأ
66- اكتب مباشرة في النتيجة
67- تسوق لشراء نتيجة مناسبة
68- نتيجتك ممكن تكون على الكمبيوتر
69- لو عندك أحدات أو مهام متكررة اكتبها في ورقة وانقلهما من شهر للثاني أو من يوم للآخر
70- حافظ على نتائج السنوات السابقة
71- اجعل نتيجتك معك في كل مكان
قائمة الأعمال
72- راجع نتيجتك يوميا آخر اليوم وحضر لليوم التالي واجعلها مفتوحة أمامك يوميا
73- حدد وقت معين ونقطة نهاية لكل مهمة
74- اعمل الجدول ل 75% فقط من وقتك
75- لا تعتمد على ذاكرتك
76- قائمة أعمالك اليومية لابد أن تحتوي على من 5 -10 مهام
77- لا تعتبر مكالمة تليفونية او تحديد موعد أو خلافه من هذه المهام ال5 إلى 10
قائمة الأعمال
78- إذا خطرت في بالك فكرة اكتبها فورا للرجوع إليها فيما بعد
79- لا تعد كتابة قائمتك ولكن انظر لماذا لم تنتهي المهام واعد حساباتك مرة أخرى
80- ضع أهداف واقعية
81- قسم قائمة أعمالك إلى 3 أسام: عاجل – مهم- إن أمكن
82- قسم المهام الكبيرة إلى مهام أصغر
83- لا تضيع وقتك في المهام المتناثرة التي ليس لها وقت نهاية مثل تجربة الأقلام تعمل أو لا وخلافه ولكن قم بها في الأوقات البين بين مثل الانتظار على التليفون مثلا
قائمة الأعمال
84- لا تنس نصيبك في قائمة الأعمال للترفيه
85- إذا لم تشعر بالراحة كل المهام ستأخذ وقت أكثر
86- اهتم بنفسك وبصحتك: كل جيدا- نم جيدا- العب رياضة
87- اجعل دقائق كل صباح قبل بدأ أعمالك دون التفكير فيما انت مقبل عليه
88- كن قدوة لأولادك في استغلال الوقت
89- ضع خطة بديلة لخطتك
قائمة الأعمال
90- اختر ماهو متعدد الوظائف إن أمكن لتلاشي تكرار الخطوات
91- اجعل يوم في ألأسبوع بدون وقت وبدون مهام محددة فمثلا لا ترتدي الساعة
92- استعد أو جدد نشاطك بممارسة بعض التمارين مثل: غلق العينين بعد الجلوس واستنشق الهواء من أنفك وأخرجها من فمك ثم حرك أكتافك لأعلي ثم كررها كذا مرة
93- ضع في اعتبارك أن أيام الأجازات تكون المهام أكثر وقتاً إذا كانت مرتبطة بالخارج لأن الشوارع قد تكون أكثر ازدحاما والمحلات والركنة صعبة
توفير الوقت في الأعمال المنزلية
94- لا تعمل بطريقة الزجزاج – ابدأ لتنتهي
95- قسم الأعمال الروتينية وخصص لها أيام
96- فوض الأعمال الروتينية للغير كلما أمكن ذلك
97- اترك العيش لخبازه
98- جمع الأعمال الروتينية المتقاربة لأدائها مرة واحدة
99- خصص يوم في الشهر للصيانة وللأعمال الغير مستعجلة
100- صلح الحاجات من بداية ظهورها ولا تتركها لتكبر
101- اجعل أعمالك الروتينية مرحة
توفير الوقت في العمل
102- ابدأ يومك بقوة خاصة أول ساعة
103- لا تشتت نفسك
104- جمع الاعمال المتشابهة مع بعض
105- قم بأداء مهمة جديدة الى جانب مهمة تسمح بذلك
106- اترك المهام التي ممكن أن تعمل تلقائيا والتفت الى غيرها مع متابعتها
توفير الوقت في العمل
107- ممكن تعمل رد تلقائي لبريدك لاخبار الراسل بموعد فتحك للبريد
108- ارتاح كل ف30 دقيقة دقيقتان او ثلاثة لا تنظر فيها الى الكمبيوتر واشرب فيها ماء وتريح جسمك
109- لا تعمل خلال تناولك الغذاء
110- لا تأكل في مكان العمل
111- ممكن تسجل رسالة صوتية للرد على معظم الاستفسارات المشهورة مثل العنوان التليفون البريد
توفير الوقت في العمل
112- اذا اسندت اليك مهمة مستعجلة اسأل عن آخر موعد لها وما الناتج المطلوب وما هي الاولويات
113- اعطي أو احصل على تعليمات واضحة
114- أي مهمة جديدة قم بأداء أول جزء منها ثم اعتمده ثم أكملها
115- حاول أن تعمل فترة لا تقل عن 18 دقيقة في مهمة واحدة دون مداخلات أو تشتيت
116- لا تسمح للمهمة أن تتمدد على حسب الوقت المتاح بل حدد لها وقت مخطط
توفير الوقت في العمل
117- اجعل ترتيب وتخطيط المهام مهمة لها وقتها
118- تأكد من مواعيدك قبل الاعداد لها
119- خصص 10 دقائق في آخر اليوم لمراجعة ماتم وما تريد القيام به اليوم التالي
120- استغل اوقات تركيزك في المهام التي تحتاج تركيز والعكس صحيح
121- استغل الاجتماعات التليفونية بدل المقابلات ان امكن
توفير الوقت في العمل
122- اكتب اسم من تريد مكالمته او مقابلته وبجانبه كل البيانات والمطلوبات منه حتى لا تنسى ما تريده منه عند المقابلة
123- حدد وقت تسليم لاي مهمة تسند اليك وفاوض فيه
124- لا تضع كراسي امام مكتبك فلا يجلس المار معك عند مروره
125- لا تجلس بمكتبك امام الباب فتقع عينك على المار فتتحدث اليه
126- اذهب لمن يريدك او تريده حتى تكون المتحكم في مدة المقابلة
المهمات
127- اجعل لك محطة انطلاق في بيتك
128- ضع حقيبة فارغة في محطة انطلاقك
129- ضع حد للتوقف قبل البدء
130- جهز حقيبة بها أكل وشرب إن لزم الأمر
131- تعود على مكان واحد أو اثنين لشراء احتياجاتك
132- استخدم خاصية توصيل المنازل 
133- عندما يكون عندك موعد احضر معك دائما ما تقوم به اثناء الانتظار
المهمات
134- عندما تحدد موعد حاول ان يكون أول المواعيد عند الطرف الآخر
135- ممكن تسأل على مواعيد غير متوقعة عند تحديد مواعيد
136- اتصل قبل الموعد مباشرة لتأكيده
137- تأكد من العنوان واسأل عنه قبل بدأ المشوار
138- اختر الماركات المعروفة قبل الذهاب للشراء
139- ابحث جيدا عما تريد شراءه قبل الذهاب للشراء
المهمات
140-اتصل للتأكد مما تريده عن المطلوب شراءه وهل متوفر أم لا
141- اسأل عن أماكن ما تريد شراءه بدل البحث عنها
142- استخدم كارت الهدية للمهاداة
143- اشحن مباشرة للمهادى
144- تسوق من خلال الانترنت أو من خلال الكتالوجات
145- استخدم كلمة سر واحدة للتسوق
146- استخدم فكرة التوصيل التلقائي
المهمات
147- فرغ مشترياتك فور وصولك المنزل
148- خذ العبوة الفارغة لتشتري مثلها ان كنت لا تعرفها
149- جمع المهام المتشابهة مع بعض
150- قرر قبل الذهاب للشراء


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

جميل هذه المواضيع التي تطرحونها


----------



## neseergolden (8 أغسطس 2010)

thank you very very much


----------



## asleepy (8 أغسطس 2010)

Thanks


----------



## بكاء بلا دموع (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
ادعولى انى ادخل هندسه بعد المعهد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز على هذه الدورة المفيدة ....


----------



## عمار ابوعمرة (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن الحفير (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جعلكم الله دائماً منارة للمعرفة تضئ لترشد سبلها.
وأثابكم الله فردوسه الاعلى من الجنان وكل عام وأنتم بخير.


----------



## mohammed uae (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## الفرعون الصغير (22 سبتمبر 2010)

خطوة


----------



## نرجس صباح (6 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل..شكرا


----------



## بيت البنا (6 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات قيمة جدا جزاك الله كل خير وارجو المزيد وفقك الله وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا:56:


----------



## مراد إدريس (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك 
اخى واستاذى ابن سينا


----------



## م/ أشرف وهب (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed bin gad (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله حير الجزاء وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## وليد عاشق السنة (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان* *الله العظيم**
**سبحان الله وبحمده* *سبحان الله العظيم**
**سبحان الله* *وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​​


----------



## zazanho (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزااك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## محمود بدوى ؟ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

يجماعة انا مش عارف اساسن الموضوع فين


----------



## mohamedhusaain (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااا على النصيحه


----------



## kalharthy (12 يناير 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## احمد مراوة (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
كيف يمكن تحميل هذا البرنامج


----------



## engg fouad (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووور اخي عالنصيحه


----------



## a7medsa3d (9 فبراير 2011)




----------



## محمداحمد5 (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Abo7ody (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد حسنى عثمان (2 مارس 2011)

احييك جدا ( ظل الزيتون ) وأؤكد اذا اردت شيئآ بشدة فاطلق سراحه فان عاد اليك فهوملكك الى الابد و ان لم يعد فهو لم يكن لك من البداية


----------



## عماد شطا 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## burhanadin (20 مارس 2011)

رسالة واضحة ومفيدة نسئل الله ان يذيك من العلم النافع والعمل الصالح


----------



## hamoda mansour (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخي


----------



## مؤيد المغربي (22 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتو في احد بقدر يجيبلي شرح مادة Strength of Materials


----------



## hshamf (25 مارس 2011)

انشاء الله خير


----------



## م عبدالعظيم نور (25 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## malk alehsas (6 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر وتسلم يدك


----------



## ودمجدي (7 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وسعنا وايكم علي فعل الخير


----------



## ابو رنادA (27 أبريل 2011)

اذا اردت شيئآ بشدة فاطلق سراحه فان عاد اليك فهوملكك الى الابد و ان لم يعد فهو لم يكن لك من البداية


----------



## السحاب الأسود (30 أبريل 2011)

جزااااااك الله خير


----------



## بسيونى سالم (6 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## YOU3D (8 مايو 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سيناريو (8 مايو 2011)

و الله كلامك كبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر مشكور علي هذا الموضوع الاكبر من رائع


----------



## الكوكبي (10 مايو 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررران


----------



## نسيم الود (12 مايو 2011)

هوووووووو وااااااقع ولا يزال حتى الان


جميييييييييل ما خطه قلمك اخي


شكرا لك


----------



## ENG_ALI ABDULAZIZ (24 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما نافعا


----------



## الحسـن (25 أغسطس 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك وعلى ابداعك الادبى العلمى


----------



## انا المهندسة (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## benaissa20 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو النظر (26 سبتمبر 2011)

عافاك الله


----------



## nadar (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور الجميع


----------



## ايادالدليمي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك ربي الجنة


----------



## mhalbana2012 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*:83::83::83:thank you 
*


----------



## علي البصري 1 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا​


----------



## noo7 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير وزادك علما ان شاء الله


----------



## علاء تبريد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

تحياتي يا طيب


----------



## FREEDOM1977 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الموضوع جميل جدا ومهم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايهاب الزيات (27 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## صابر المنسى (12 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيكم كل صحة وعافيه


----------



## joooba_2020 (14 يناير 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فتوحيى (19 يناير 2012)

وين الكتب​


----------



## بنت ليبية مهندسة (23 يناير 2012)

تبارك الرحمن 
مشكووووووووور 
ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ASHRAF100 (1 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## engrr (6 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا*

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خيرا


----------



## برهم السيد (10 فبراير 2012)

بــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (25 فبراير 2012)

*الف شكر وتحية
*


----------



## محمد عثمان السيدح (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا"


----------



## mem0oo (7 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء *


----------



## mem0oo (7 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير *


----------



## habibo ahmad (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## enas_s_sh (18 يوليو 2012)

tnx sir for the topic


----------



## ibadi ibra (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجهيني93 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elsh3rawy (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmfs (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## قيثارة العرب (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا واحسانا


----------



## محمود علام (13 يناير 2013)

*جـــزااكــ الله خـــيـــــر*


----------



## teamwork_eng (14 يناير 2013)

نقوم بتصميم المخططات الهندسية للمكاتب الهندسية والشركات ونسعد بالتعاون معكم


----------



## اسلام البسطويسى (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_black (13 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم تسلم الايادي الطيبةعلى هذاالابداع


----------



## ELECT.ISLAM (17 مارس 2013)

جـــزااكــ الله خـــيـــــر
،،،،


----------



## hany fraag (24 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كةل خير


----------



## shand and (30 مارس 2013)

كيف ؟


----------



## CEMohammad (7 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيكم

​​


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

تسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Osama Ahmed OS (6 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad ala'a (7 يونيو 2013)

thank u


----------



## aymanksa (8 يونيو 2013)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## abdulsalamkarasi (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (17 يونيو 2013)

هااااااااااااايل


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (20 يونيو 2013)

جزااك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جرجس صابر (21 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مشرفنا العزيز وبارك الله فيك .....*​*
*


----------



## باب 503 (25 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed al-ansari (9 يوليو 2013)

موضوع ممتاز :75:


----------



## منادى الامل (31 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر موضوع جيد


----------



## elfahd1077 (4 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بعلمكم


​


----------



## elfahd1077 (4 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elfahd1077 (4 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بعلمكم


----------



## elfahd1077 (4 أغسطس 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## Mohamed mesalam (12 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdallah 2a (17 أغسطس 2013)

thnxxx


----------



## بسكت (22 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس معماري جديد (23 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً لك


----------



## jadraddad (25 أكتوبر 2013)

رائع


----------



## Ali Srour (25 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## Ali Srour (25 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ali Srour (25 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (14 يناير 2014)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو من استاتذتى المهندسين الموجودين ف المنتدى عن كيفية تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ( دور المهندس التنفيذى فى تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ) من البداية وحتى النهاية . علشان انا لسة متخرج ومشتغلتش خالص 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng-musaab (15 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG REDA ABOBLAL (16 أبريل 2014)

انى احبكم فى الله


----------



## HAbdelhady (17 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## alb khsaya (8 مايو 2014)

الصفحه مش موجوده 
غير ان المنتدى ف كتير لينكات مش شغاله برضه


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

